# How many mice for this cage?



## Salt Eriksson (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys!

I am looking for some advise on how many mice I can keep in my cage. I am currently trying to decide if I should get some fancy mice (I've had some before), or if I should go with multimammate mice, which would be a new experience.

Whichever I get, I would be grateful for some advise on how many would be suitable. I have read that mice might not like as much space as you sometimes think, and since this is quite a big cage I want to make sure that my mice are happy in there.

I will attach a picture of the cage, and would appreciate advise!

/Salt


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ooo nice me likes  Its hard to tell how long it is but i would squash about 8 max in there depending on how often you want to clean it


----------

